# ما حل مشكلة login بريمافيرا 6.7 اوراكل



## anwerbasha (5 يوليو 2012)

بعد تنصيب برنامج بريمافيرا 6.7
وعند تشغيله يطلب كلمة السر (admin)
وبعدها تظهر رسالة:
Unable to connect to the database. Would you like to configure the database connection now?
yes no?

ثم تظهر رسالة بعنوان Database Configuration
وأتتبع الخطوات ثم تظهر رسالة بعنوان Database Log On Faild
مع العلم انني اخترت stand alone


----------



## sang (5 يوليو 2012)

*يا رب حد يعبرنا .. بجد دي مشكلة عويصة قوي*


----------



## kortico (9 يوليو 2012)

أنا كنت عامل ملف لزمايلي في الشغل ممكن يفيدك لو الداتابيز نازله صح و المشكله في الconnection فقط ، لو منفعش تبقى عايز تنزل الداتابيز من جديد و الله أعلم. بالتوفيق.


----------



## eng.ahmedyehia (9 يوليو 2012)

في حل بحاول استخدمه من الاول بتنزل بريمفيرا 6 بداتا بيز sql وبعدين تعمل تحديث للنسخة بواسطة 6.7 بدون داتا بيز اوراكل وانشاء الله يضبط معاك


----------



## SELKERSH (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفس المشكلة*

نفس المشكلة ولم أجد حل


----------



## محمودعسل (31 ديسمبر 2012)

انا لما بتقابلني هذه المشكلة بريح نفسي
وأنزل وندوز من جديد واول برنامج أصطبه هوه البريمافيرا
منعا لمشاكل الداتا بيس

​


----------



## محمودعسل (31 ديسمبر 2012)

انا لما بتقابلني هذه المشكلة بريح نفسي
وأنزل وندوز من جديد واول برنامج أصطبه هوه البريمافيرا
منعا لمشاكل الداتا بيس

​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (1 يناير 2013)

عندي متوقفة عن العمل لنفس السبب ، بعد تسطيب ويندوز 8 عملت كل البرامج إلا البريمافيرا ، برنامج مقرف جدا بسبب هذه المشكلةفهل من حل ؟تحياتي للزملاء


----------



## محمد حسنين بدراوي (15 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوووووور


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

نفس المشكلة معايا اعياني برنامج البرايما فيرا


----------

